# Finally! ranitomeya imitator "cainarachi valley" eggs



## D3monic (Feb 8, 2010)

Finally after weeks of the male trying to get one of the females to lay with him they have finally done it. Looks like a clutch of 3-4 which isn't too bad considering its their first. I will pull the film can later today and get a pic and float them in some water.....What do you guys normally do when they are laid in film cans? Seems I have nominal success when I put the can partially submerged in water just up to the edge of the egg mass. Most of the time they develop a little then mold.


----------



## Tuckinrim8 (Jul 26, 2007)

Congrats! When my thumbs lay in film cans I place the can in a petri dish and spray them with a diluted methylene blue solution. With the film can on it's side I fill the petri dish about half full and then mist lightly every other day til they hatch..


----------



## D3monic (Feb 8, 2010)

Ill try misting with meth blue intead of them being partially submerged in it. Took forever for these guys to lay. My Varadero's have been at it for a while.


----------



## johnc (Oct 9, 2009)

Congratulations! That's a very large clutch for first timers. If it is indeed their first clutch, don't get your hopes up on it hatching. Personally I leave Imitator eggs in the terrarium and if I intend to remove them, I wait until about day 12-13 or so.


----------



## SmackoftheGods (Jan 28, 2009)

I"m finding that I like to leave imitator tads in the tank and let the parents care for them. I've been able to grow larger froglets when doing it myself, but it seems to be inconsistent with the imitators. Some of mine get huge and some of them are pretty dang small.... At least when I leave the tads in the viv they're consistently sized


----------



## D3monic (Feb 8, 2010)

I will probably do the same thing I did with my varadero's. Pull them until they start laying in really hard to find places or start caring for tads that I missed. Theres not many rearing sites in the C.Valley tank. 

Is there such a thing as twins in the frog world? I am wondering because two eggs are sharing the same sack and one of those two eggs looks like two smushed together like they didnt quite split or one long egg.


----------



## johnc (Oct 9, 2009)

True twinning (embryos joined or joining together) is very rare but known. More commonly, two embryos end up sharing the same jelly sack. The former is a death sentence, the latter often is too.


----------

